# new paly id ?



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

just got a paly rock from king eds for 30 bucks can any one id wats on it ?
theres fire and ice
radieos active 
watermelon 
and a few i need ided one is a
green rim with purple in the center and a yellow mouth 
a green rim a baby blue center and a yellow mouth 
any one know what thies are ?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Gonna Need pics


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

one looks like this zoa blue green | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
the other like thishttp://www.bing.com/images/search?q=green+and+purple+zoa%27s+with+yellow+mouths++&view=detail&id=90D0E20565C8F7EA8921B756B53BFEEB21A60943&first=109&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just guessing...first one eclipse or fireflies second one cat eyes maybe. Just a guess,your frags look like they have a bit of coloring up to do,there looking a little washed out. Almost impossible to I.D a zoa/pally so many varieties and colors can vary from tank to tank and light to light...good luck


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

there not my frags lol thats why i said looks like thanks for id i doubt there ifre flys tho


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

First one is a blue zoa,just like the pic you posted is titled lol google image search it youll see


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

First one is a blue zoa,just like the pic you posted is titled lol google image search it youll see. second one blackhole sun maybe? text me pics of yours


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok thanks will do


----------

